
Should I focus on a specific category of a niche or broaden out? - freygftdf
Basically, I wan&#x27;t to provide a service similar to &quot;Milotree&quot;. They allow you to add a slide-out to your website displaying your social media. In all honestly I feel like I could execute their idea much better. What has me torn is they focus on mainly saying they help social media which I like, but I also want to provide a lot to my customer, sites like &quot;GetSiteControl&quot; offer kind of the same thing as Milotree only for on &#x27;site widegets&#x27;. Should I stick to a simple route and advertise like &quot;Milotree&quot; where I say we are specifically made for advertising social media on your site from just a simple slideout, or should I add more features like side slideouts, banners, and opt-ins. I just feel like all those options will confuse my interested niche.
======
dguo
Paul Graham would probably say to focus on the niche first. For the reasoning,
see his essay on how to get startup ideas[1] (the section titled "Well"). He
calls it Buchheit's Rule[2]: "It's better to make a few people really love you
than a lot kind of like you."

[1]
[http://paulgraham.com/startupideas.html](http://paulgraham.com/startupideas.html)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/746043701395283968?lang=en](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/746043701395283968?lang=en)

